# maytag washer won't spin, belt is burning



## jjenkinsAk (Aug 2, 2011)

My washer wouldn't spin and was making screeching noise, I replaced the belt and it was still very loud, it ran through the spin cylce once but now wont work again. I can smell burnt rubber when it tried to run. It is a maytag 5000aww about 10 yrs old.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Our last Maytag did the same thing, I tightened the spring up on the motor that puts tension on the belt and it solved the problem. That may be worth a try.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

make sure all bearings and idler bearings are good. Are the pulleys the belt runs in cupped so belt runs too low and bottoms out,,,check that


----------

